# EOI submitted for 189 how long until the invite



## abhijit (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi,

I have submitted the EOI for visa 189 with 70 points on 1/11.
It is in 'Siubmitted' status as of now, how long does it normally take for some response?

Abhijit


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

abhijit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted the EOI for visa 189 with 70 points on 1/11.
> It is in 'Siubmitted' status as of now, how long does it normally take for some response?
> ...


You should get this in the Nov 15th round.


----------



## abhijit (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks a lot spin, I have been assessed for code 261311 Analyst Programmer.
Is there any place on the skillselect website where they mention the cap for each code? I have not seen this but maybe you have seen this somewhere?

Abhijit


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

abhijit said:


> Thanks a lot spin, I have been assessed for code 261311 Analyst Programmer.
> Is there any place on the skillselect website where they mention the cap for each code? I have not seen this but maybe you have seen this somewhere?
> 
> Abhijit


It's under occupation ceilings. check the below link.

SkillSelect


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

abhijit said:


> Thanks a lot spin, I have been assessed for code 261311 Analyst Programmer.
> Is there any place on the skillselect website where they mention the cap for each code? I have not seen this but maybe you have seen this somewhere?
> 
> Abhijit



you can find it in reports tab in the SkillSelect page of the immi site.
the occupation cap is 5160 for ANZSCO code 2613 which includes your code as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

devandroid said:


> you can find it in reports tab in the SkillSelect page of the immi site.
> the occupation cap is 5160 for ANZSCO code 2613 which includes your code as well. Hope this helps.


And as per report only 228 invitation has been sent this year. That means more than 4500 are still left. so no need to worry, right?


----------



## abhijit (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks spin, I will check this link

Abhijit


----------



## abhijit (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks a lot Dev!


----------



## abhijit (Dec 15, 2010)

yup superm, the numbers do look quite optimistic, fingers crossed

Thanks for your reply

Abhijit


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

superm said:


> And as per report only 228 invitation has been sent this year. That means more than 4500 are still left. so no need to worry, right?


You can also check the reports there (October reports are available now), it gives you a good idea.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Actual count as of now is around 800 invite - as the link only gives count till 1 Sep.
Adding invites received in oct and Nov makes it around 800. so around 4100 left now!


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

*eoi nov*

Hi, we have submitted EOI analyst programmer (60) points 26 Oct, what are the chances of an invite for the next round 15 Nov ??? Am I too optimistic ?? :eyebrows:


----------



## prmadhav (Oct 17, 2011)

marichelle said:


> Hi, we have submitted EOI analyst programmer (60) points 26 Oct, what are the chances of an invite for the next round 15 Nov ??? Am I too optimistic ?? :eyebrows:




Even i have 60 points now. I have a positive ACS assessment for Software Engineer And I have got overall IELTS 7.5 but in speaking have got 6.5. So wondering whether to go ahead and apply now or to apply after writing my ielts again. 

Any Suggestions?

Also, where can I check the details of Invitation sent out. Is there any link available in their website?


----------



## abhijit (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi madhav,

I would suggest giving the IELTS again, one of my coleagues had a 6 in listening but 8 in the other 3.... he gave his IELTS general again and manged to get 7 in all 4....


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

marichelle said:


> Hi, we have submitted EOI analyst programmer (60) points 26 Oct, what are the chances of an invite for the next round 15 Nov ??? Am I too optimistic ?? :eyebrows:


Yeah, an invite in the next round is too optimistic, but most likely you will get an invite Dec 1st. So just another 2 weeks...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

prmadhav said:


> Even i have 60 points now. I have a positive ACS assessment for Software Engineer And I have got overall IELTS 7.5 but in speaking have got 6.5. So wondering whether to go ahead and apply now or to apply after writing my ielts again.
> 
> Any Suggestions?
> 
> Also, where can I check the details of Invitation sent out. Is there any link available in their website?


Just put in your EoI asap. If you are lucky you may get an invite Dec 1st without having to redo the IELTS.


----------



## abhijit (Dec 15, 2010)

AnneChristina said:


> Just put in your EoI asap. If you are lucky you may get an invite Dec 1st without having to redo the IELTS.


I have put in my EOI on 1/11 with 70 points for 261311 Analyst programmer.


Is there any chance I will get an invite in tomorrow's wave?

Abhijit
ANZSCO 261311 - Analyst programmer | EOI 189 (70p): 01/11 | Invitation: Not yet


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

abhijit said:


> I have put in my EOI on 1/11 with 70 points for 261311 Analyst programmer.
> 
> 
> Is there any chance I will get an invite in tomorrow's wave?
> ...


Spin is right; you will definitely get an invite tonight. The cut-off has dropped to 60 points, so everyone with more than 60 points always gets an immediate invitation in the coming round.


----------



## abhijit (Dec 15, 2010)

AnneChristina said:


> Spin is right; you will definitely get an invite tonight. The cut-off has dropped to 60 points, so everyone with more than 60 points always gets an immediate invitation in the coming round.


I had my ACS assessment reviewed because they were unable to assess a 38 month work stint that I had in the UK.
I later submitted a UK statutory declaration to the ACS and they gave me a revised assessment report where they assessed that work experiperiod too.

In my EOI, i have the other ACS ref number (not the one which later underwent review), will this cause an issue?
Also, if I update my EOI now (it was raised 1/11) will its date of submission get changed to today?

Abhijit


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Just correct it. With 70 points you will anyways get an invitation, so better make sure all info is correct. The date of effect shouldn't get changed, but anyways it doesn't matter for you.


----------



## karthikb (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi all,

I submitted my eoi today with 60 points. My experience will be 5 years in Jan 2013 and I can claim 5 more points then. Is there any chance of getting an invite before that?

Cheers,

Karthik


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

You cannot claim the points until you actually fulfill the criteria. If you have 60 points without those 5 additional points there is a good chance that you will be invited in Dec.


----------



## karthikb (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok. I do have 60 points already. December sounds good 

Thanks AnneChristina


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

If you are interested you can follow tonight's round here on this forum. Generally I would assume that if the date crosses Sep 28 tonight, then you would most likely receive an invitation Dec 1st. If the cut-off tonight does not pass Sep 28, then you'll prob have to wait until Dec 15 (all assuming that DIAC will again invite 1,400 people per round in Dec).


----------



## karthikb (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks. I will watch today's round closely. Hopefully results will be favourable. Fingers crossed


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Yup. Fingers crossed


----------



## abhijit (Dec 15, 2010)

karthikb said:


> Thanks. I will watch today's round closely. Hopefully results will be favourable. Fingers crossed


How do we follow tonights round? is there any link that we can check or just that folks on the forum will keep updating from time to time?

Abhijit


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

haha, unfortunately just the guys on this forum


----------



## karthikb (Sep 9, 2012)

AnneChristina,

Any idea what was the latest date for which eoi was approved for 60 points during the last round. I saw someone mentioning the 24th of July. Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Last round it was around Aug 8


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> If you are interested you can follow tonight's round here on this forum. Generally I would assume that if the date crosses Sep 28 tonight, then you would most likely receive an invitation Dec 1st. If the cut-off tonight does not pass Sep 28, then you'll prob have to wait until Dec 15 (all assuming that DIAC will again invite 1,400 people per round in Dec).


So what date do u think would be the cutt off if it doesnt cross 28th september?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> So what date do u think would be the cutt off if it doesnt cross 28th september?


Haha, well, my excel sheet tells me the cut-off should be early Oct. If it doesn't cross Sep 28 then my numbers are completely wrong and then I have no clue 

If you want to hear the details, I assume there are around 350 people with 65+ points each round. As per the Aug EoI graph there were approx 570 EoIs with 60 points in Aug of which around 8/31, so 147 got invited in the last round. So basically that leaves 1,400 - 350 - 423 = 627 spots for people with 60 points who filed after August. In my calcs I assumed 600 EoIs with 60 points in Sep, so the date would fall to early Oct. The question is how many people with 60 points really lodged an EoI in Sep. There is no way to know...


----------



## abhijit (Dec 15, 2010)

AnneChristina said:


> Just correct it. With 70 points you will anyways get an invitation, so better make sure all info is correct. The date of effect shouldn't get changed, but anyways it doesn't matter for you.


Hi AnneChristina,

I have updated my EOI, the date of effect has not changed.
Thanks for your advice on going ahead and updating the EOI because it would have looked like false information though technically I do have proof for the points claimed for in the EOI.

Abhijit


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, 45 more minutes and you'll have the invitation


----------



## abhijit (Dec 15, 2010)

AnneChristina said:


> Well, 45 more minutes and you'll have the invitation


Nothing yet, EOI status still 'Submitted' and nothing on the CO tab


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

Yippee.......
Just received an invitation against claim of 65 points!

=================================================================
ACS submitted: 27th June '12| ACS +ve: 2nd Aug '12, ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer) | IELTS: 27th Oct O(8), L(8), R(8.5), S(8.0), W(7) | EOI submitted: 7th Nov '12| Invitation Received: 15th Nov '12
=================================================================


----------



## karthikb (Sep 9, 2012)

HI Anne,

Now that the cutoff date is early October, do you think I stand a chance of getting an invite on the 1st of December. I had applied on the 14th of Nov with 60 points.

Cheers


----------



## abhijit (Dec 15, 2010)

karthikb said:


> HI Anne,
> 
> Now that the cutoff date is early October, do you think I stand a chance of getting an invite on the 1st of December. I had applied on the 14th of Nov with 60 points.
> 
> Cheers


Not quite sure about the 1/12 invite but I feel you should get one on the 15/12.

Abhijit


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

karthikb said:


> HI Anne,
> 
> Now that the cutoff date is early October, do you think I stand a chance of getting an invite on the 1st of December. I had applied on the 14th of Nov with 60 points.
> 
> Cheers


Hey mate, I think u definitely do stand more than a chance. The only assumption would be that DIAC continues with 1400 invites and the trend with EOI submission is either equivalent or lesser in comparison to September's numbers.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

yes, I agree. If DIAC continues to invite 1,400 people then I assume a cut-off date around Nov 25. So even if I'm off by a few days you should really get an invite in the next round.


----------



## karthikb (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks all. 

Anne,

Thank you for your analytics. You have been a great help for everyone on this forum.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

You're welcome. Good luck with the invite in the next round!


----------



## tais9 (Nov 30, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> yes, I agree. If DIAC continues to invite 1,400 people then I assume a cut-off date around Nov 25. So even if I'm off by a few days you should really get an invite in the next round.


My submission date is 23 Nov, which is around 25 Nov. What do you think about my case? 
(DIAC announced that it will invite 1,400 people in 03 and 17 December rounds.)


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> You're welcome. Good luck with the invite in the next round!


Hey Anne, are you still waiting on you FBI Clearance?

I have just sent my fingerprints, I do not know how long it will take for them to revert back? Did you send a prepaid envelope?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

tais9 said:


> My submission date is 23 Nov, which is around 25 Nov. What do you think about my case?
> (DIAC announced that it will invite 1,400 people in 03 and 17 December rounds.)


Hmm, obviously, with the later date there are 2 additional days for people with higher points to lodge an EoI. Thus this is likely to move the date a tiny bit forward... I guess Nov 23 is just at the cut-off.
Good luck!

Btw, on the bright side, this also means that DIAC will have invited everyone by mid-Dec. No more backlog


----------



## karthikb (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Anne,

My agent is not working today. Any idea what the cutoff looks like for today's round. I applied on 14 Nov with 60 points.

Regards

Karthik


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

karthikb said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> My agent is not working today. Any idea what the cutoff looks like for today's round. I applied on 14 Nov with 60 points.
> 
> ...



Someone said 2/11 for 60er, so stay tuned for Dec 17th

cheers!


----------



## karthikb (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok.

Thank you.

Karthik


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

*Problem with Agent*

Hi all,

I applied for EOI and got invitation on Nov 16 for 65 points, agent did for me.Once Case Officer contacted me my agent says there was a problem with the application you have got invitaiton for 65 but we applied for 60 points .

He asked me to send mail to CO about this, and he also says some more also got into this probkem and out of 4 , 1 got an appove form CO so its upto a case officer to proceed further or return the money and asked to apply fresh EOI.

Is the information is correct and what my agent telling me is valid ? any one facing this problem.

Still waiting for my CO to reply.I am tensed.:gossip:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied for EOI and got invitation on Nov 16 for 65 points, agent did for me.Once Case Officer contacted me my agent says there was a problem with the application you have got invitaiton for 65 but we applied for 60 points .
> 
> ...



1. Is your agent MARA registered?

2. Are you sure you had 60 points? I want to know from you. The agent might have chosen some wrong option. So the system calculated 65. The most common one is local education, this was sort of confusing but if your agent was clever he should have checked that the system is getting 65 points.

3. Did you have access to your EOI ID and password?

Now that this has happened, you can try to email CO that 5 points extra were by mistakenly calculated by system due to some error.

But dont expect much from CO..Sorry to break this news to you, but if you claimed wrong points and got invited on that EOI ID, and if you submit the visa application on the invite, your case is likely to get rejected...

How come your agent didnt realise he was claiming 65 points on your application?


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

No i applied with Yaxis ,India.He says he applied without wrong, there was no problem in his side he says.It happened to 4 of his case, 3 got money refunded for this to apply again he says , 1 got through the next step he says.


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

findraj said:


> 1. Is your agent MARA registered?
> 
> 2. Are you sure you had 60 points? I want to know from you. The agent might have chosen some wrong option. So the system calculated 65. The most common one is local education, this was sort of confusing but if your agent was clever he should have checked that the system is getting 65 points.
> 
> ...



Age 30
Qualification (B.E) 15
Occupational Qualification 15

Got EOI Invitation on Nov 16, 2012
Applied Visa Nov 30,2012
CO contacted 25 Jan ,2013


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> No i applied with Yaxis ,India.He says he applied without wrong, there was no problem in his side he says.It happened to 4 of his case, 3 got money refunded for this to apply again he says , 1 got through the next step he says.


 Does your EOI says. you have claimed only 60 points?

Also, how you came to know that you got invite based on 65 points? This sounds fishy.

If its a system error maybe your agent is right. Can you ell me when you submitted your EOI?

Occupation Qualification= Work experience?


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

findraj said:


> Does your EOI says. you have claimed only 60 points?
> 
> Also, how you came to know that you got invite based on 65 points? This sounds fishy.
> 
> ...


I submit my EOI on Nov 12, got invitation on Nov 16th.Applied Visa on 30 Nov,2012.

My EOI says i have applied for 65 points, but my agent saying he has not selected any australian education , but my CO asks me australian educaiton document in mail.When i send the invitation to my consultant he asked me to type like "Dear xxx, i have applied for 60 points , blaah blah blah,mentioning my points.but i have not selected any australian educational qualificaiton."

Dont know what will happen?

My husband has nearly 8 years exp in IT , 2 years he worked in Australia and 3 years in Dubai and remaning in India.

so Overseas exp + Australian Exp = 10 + 5 =15


----------



## prmadhav (Oct 17, 2011)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> Age 30
> Qualification (B.E) 15
> Occupational Qualification 15
> 
> ...


So Srimathy , You have 60 pts but your agent have claimed for 65 points is it ?? 

Lets hope CO gives you a chance for 60 pts. BTW how did your Migration Agent calculated for 65 points ?? 

Lets hope things work out in your favour.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> I submit my EOI on Nov 12, got invitation on Nov 16th.Applied Visa on 30 Nov,2012.
> 
> My EOI says i have applied for 65 points, but my agent saying he has not selected any australian education , but my CO asks me australian educaiton document in mail.When i send the invitation to my consultant he asked me to type like "Dear xxx, i have applied for 60 points , blaah blah blah,mentioning my points.but i have not selected any australian educational qualificaiton."
> 
> ...


This is the thing with bloody agents, how come he/ she is sooooo careless, log into your TRN and check if this is ticked yes/no

Has the applicant studied for at least two years in regional Australia or a low population growth
metropolitan area?

Has the applicant obtained credentialled community language qualifications?

Has the applicant completed a gazetted professional year in Australia in the last 48 months?

If one of this is yes, thats where you got 5 points wrong.. There was something that went wrong in your EOI

Also, if you submitted application with 60 points, on Nov 12 there was a very rare change of getting an invite after 4 days...

Senior Expats, please advise..


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

findraj said:


> This is the thing with bloody agents, how come he/ she is sooooo careless, log into your TRN and check if this is ticked yes/no
> 
> Has the applicant studied for at least two years in regional Australia or a low population growth
> metropolitan area?
> ...


Where to check with TRN, i have checked skillselect application i could not get back old entered data's.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> Where to check with TRN, i have checked skillselect application i could not get back old entered data's.


Yh, you log in to TRN where you attached documents, go to view application, 
even if it is ticked all No here, this is your VISA Application, I was trying to look for EOI application, there were same questions in submitting your EOI

Anyway dont worry too much, your CO might just be nice. Just wait for the reply.


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

findraj said:


> Yh, you log in to TRN where you attached documents, go to view application,
> even if it is ticked all No here, this is your VISA Application, I was trying to look for EOI application, there were same questions in submitting your EOI
> 
> Anyway dont worry too much, your CO might just be nice. Just wait for the reply.


Thanks you so much for your replies.Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

findraj said:


> Yh, you log in to TRN where you attached documents, go to view application,
> even if it is ticked all No here, this is your VISA Application, I was trying to look for EOI application, there were same questions in submitting your EOI
> 
> Anyway don't worry too much, your CO might just be nice. Just wait for the reply.


I checked my application that been submitted, it clearly says no for Australian education.So i don't know its system fault for calculating as 65.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> I checked my application that been submitted, it clearly says no for Australian education.So i don't know its system fault for calculating as 65.


Sigh, relief! Still you have to wait till CO sends a mail


----------

